# he's getting out of hand



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok tsuka had calmed down a bit, nippiness wise. he was nice and calm and super friendly

now hes back to being a jerk, only hes worse than before! if i talk to him, he lunges and tries to bite me through the cage bars, i go to pet dally or talk to her, he runs over, attacks her by biting her (wings, feet, tail, back etc) and then once she runs away he starts attacking me! i cant pick him up anymore, i cant talk to him... the only times i can is the odd day hes in a good mood. he does his angry bat bird a lot now (he does bat bird when hes angry. he flaps his wings hard and opens his beak and bites everything in sight)
he gets a minimum of 12 hours sleep, hes got lots and lots of toys.... hes got a nice big cage with dally.... i dont know what to do anymore. hes becoming unmanageable and im tired of him biting dally and me... hes getting to be as bad as our female lovebird who is kujo. tsuka was so sweet for a bit of time... why is he being so mean now? hes a year and a month old :S


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like he is sexually frustrated.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

how do i make him back to normal?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

If Daly isn't letting him get any, find him another Hen that will, he should settle down.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats the thing. he IS! they both mate with eachother like 5 times a day! and i know they do it completely.... he whistles at the end lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i got a video showing some of the biting, when i try to get him to step up he wont do it without biting. this isnt his worst though, but its still not nice 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dx-j0JxSy4


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

That doesn't look like anything but "you're getting on my nerves" behavior to me. Both of mine do that when they don't want to be interrupted or if I startle them. Freddie actually spreads his wings and hisses if he's annoyed. If you wait until Tsuka feels like interacting, and accept the warning when he doesn't want to play with you, it might help?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes doing this EVERY day! thats my point. he used to want attention, he used to come over and want scritches and would follow me around the cage and would just want some love. now hes stopped and just outright attacks. as i said, thats not his worst in that video. i have 6 holes in my finger from him lately.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Geez, another male turning aggressive with no known cause. 

I think we need to have a new topic selection called 'the brat pack'. I know my post about Billie, & now Tsuka would be posted there.

I feel for you DallyTsuka, it's really hard to cope when they behave so nastily


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Our DJ used to do this exact same thing for awhile. He was the sweetest bird up until he was around a year and a month which is when he went out of control. He would bite us all the time whenever we went to change his food or anything and so often my hubby would end up bleeding from it. Finally, he has recently relaxed a bit and has been much more manageable so maybe they just go through a hyper-aggressive state when they become sexually mature??? Eh, just a guess but know you aren't alone


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

how old is yours now? glad to know hes not bipolar like i was thinking lol


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I would just leave him completely alone. I know you don't want to lose your bond, which I don't think you will, but I think it's the only thing that helps. I have to do it sometimes with Ducky until he calms down. Which sucks bc he's my tame one, not Callie. Sometimes we go for 3-4 days without him wanting scritches or attention, and then he's back to his sweet self.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im willing to try any option that doesnt involve breeding, rehoming, or separating him from dally. cant breed because where am i going to put the babies if they dont sell, when am i gonna have time to hand feed if something goes wrong? i work and so does my fiance and my hours are all over the place. i cant bring them to work with me, i work at burger king lol, and id likely NOT find homes for them here as no one here either wants them or takes proper care of them. so i dont want breeding.
i will NOT rehome him. he may be a jerk but hes MY jerk. he has special needs i dont feel would be properly taken care of by anyone else in my area as most see birds as decoration, and if hes separated from dally he gets so depressed he doesnt eat.
most days if i leave the cage door open for out of cage time he just goes back in and wont come out. so i have to shut the door for him to stay out and enjoy out of cage time... but i think thats because he cant fly so he cant enjoy it like he wants to. he just sits there most days watching dally zoom around the room. i just wish he could be flighted too. hes going to be my only one whos not flighted.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

so if Dally and Tsuka are in separate cages but next to each other, he still isn't happy?

that's how i have my two at the moment. Nibbler sounds very much like the homebody that Tsuka is. He won't come out on his own but will come out when taken out. Colbie will climb out of the cage as soon as the door to her cage is opened.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he gets depressed even when his cage is next to hers. we dont have a spare cage at the moment anyways  but he refuses to eat when hes not in the same cage. hes a spoiled little brat lol


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

> he cant fly so he cant enjoy it like he wants to. he just sits there most days watching dally zoom around the room. i just wish he could be flighted too. hes going to be my only one whos not flighted.


Are you saying he will _never_ be able to fly?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I will have their babies lol 
Just a thought try taking all his toys away when he is naughty like when kids are naughty we take the toys away


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Are you saying he will never be able to fly?


Tsuka has wing issues because of the environment he was in growing up. He gets cysts on his wings and his feathers grow in wonky. Every time he gets feathers they break and fall out. He may never be able to fly the poor guy but we're keeping our fingers crossed that he will be able to one day.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you got that right 

his new set of flights came in again... one grew in severely stunted, more stunted than i ever seen. it fell out and never grew back. yet. likely wont. so hes got a funny gap as well as slow growing tattered feathers. i can tell these new flights arent proper still. theyre kind of dull, tattered, have stress bars, are growing slowly and are shorter than the normal feather. so once these pass the blood feather stage, if they dont fall out i have to clip it again so he can at least have a balanced glide should he fall to the floor. one wing grows in normal and perfect but his one wing doesnt so he is terribly unbalanced. i have to clip him  id love for him to fly, and i know he wants to but i know most likely he never will. ive made the playgym all accessable to him, everything in the cage is accessable to him... i just gotta make life easier for him.

and lperry, cant take away the toys lol dally shares a cage and shes done nothing wrong lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol im stuck for ideas


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im gonna try duckybird's suggestion, maybe if i ignore him for a bit, he'll come around


----------

